# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  بجـــــــswanـــــــــعة

## عطور

مالتقطت عدستي في محمية العرين :rolleyes: 
أنتظر إنتقاداتكم :amuse:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله رووووووووعه 
عجبتني بجد
يسلموو ع الابدااااع 
لا عدمنا جديدك
تحياااتووو

----------


## احلى توته

روووووووعه
سلمت يداك
تحيااتي
تووته

----------


## همس الصمت

حلو التصوير مرة
وطريقة الالتقاط متنقة ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب
على الصورة الحلوة ..

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلتقاطه رائعه جداً..
اعجبتني الزرقه على الماء  :icon30: 
استفسار ..مالشيء الأسود خلف رأس البجعه الجميله؟
و يسلمووو الأنامل المبدعه.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حلو
ربي يعطيك العافيه
موفقه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

روعه

يـعطيك العافيه

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*صورة جميلة تسلم اليد اللي التقطتها*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عطور

يسلموووو على المرور
الشيئ الاسود
هو صخرة بس
 من الفوتشوب ..
لاني غمقت وعفست ووو...
وفي النهاية عطرتوا صفحتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقطة جدا رائعه عطور الحلوه 
تسلم ديات مصورتنا الصغنونه

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ماشاء الله فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن_ 

_يعطيكـِ ربي ألف عافيه_

_تصوير لا عدمناااااااااااااهـ_
_دمتي بحفظ المولى_

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ما شااء الله 

روووووعـــــــــــــــــــــة

يعطيك ألف عاافية 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد .. 


ماش ـاء الله عليكِ ح ـبوووبه ،، اللقطه هااايله مرره .. 

ودقة تـ ص ـووويرك ممتازه ،، 

بس تمنيت تكون الإض ــاءه أكثر منـ ش ـان توض ــح .. 

تـ س ـلم دياتك يارررب ،، ويـ ع ـطيكِ الباري الـ ع ـااافيه .. 

لا تـ ح ـرمينا من ج ـديدك .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## hope

صور رائعه ودقيقه جداً
يسلموو عزيزتي على الصوره 
لاعدمنا الجديد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،*

*مرهـ رووعهـ الصورهـ ،،*

*اللقطهـ مميزهـ + التصوير وآضح ،،*

*تسلمي ع هيك صورهـ حلوهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*ولاتحرمينآ إبدآعاتكِ ،،*

*تحيآتو*

----------


## ارسم العشق

ماشاء الله فن
يسلموووو

----------

